# I think I need to spend more time riding and less time reading forums.



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Learning a lot reading these forums. Also getting overwhelmed as a noob. I bought a hardtail but then read how full suspension only way to go for older guys. I just have to read between the lines as everyone is different. I bought a few older MTB books on Washington\oregon trails and low and behold every one of the pics from the late 90's were of riders on rigid bikes with caliper brakes. And they were having fun! Im just going to concentrate on getting in shape, learning technique and go from there. 

57 Noob with Diamondback Sync'r flat pedals and 5 10s


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

HT are alright, it all depends on the type of trails you ride. I just sold a HT last year as it (and I) didn't work out well n the trails I now ride.
For me reading forums right now are OK, as my new ride is sitting about 700 km from me and my old ride is missing the cranks. (besides it's -15C)


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Take pics on your rides and post here. Then you'll find you'll start going for rides to take pics purely to show off your local area in the pics you take. That's one of the things I like most about here - getting to see the wide range of places to ride, but envy those Alaskans and their perpetual snow...

Suddenly, more time riding than foruming.

Simple.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My HT has never prevented me from having fun on any of the trails I've encountered in the US Rocky mountains. Yes a FS is better in some ways but I like to think of the advantages a hardtail offers. Light, easy and fun to bunnyhop, climbs great out of the saddle, less maintenance, etc, etc. 

Don't fall victim to the "you NEED this" mentality, just ride and figure it out along the way.


----------



## DM-SC (Jan 12, 2004)

I seriously considered replacing my 2005 FSR with a 29er hardtail. The trails I ride most of the time are very hardtail-able. 😄

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I just bought a Stache 5. My 1st hardtail ever


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> My HT has never prevented me from having fun on any of the trails I've encountered in the US Rocky mountains. Yes a FS is better in some ways but I like to think of the advantages a hardtail offers. Light, easy and fun to bunnyhop, climbs great out of the saddle, less maintenance, etc, etc.
> 
> *Don't fall victim to the "you NEED this" mentality, just ride and figure it out along the way*.


Ding, ding, ding. That is the winning statement.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Yalerider said:


> ... and low and behold every one of the pics from the late 90's were of riders on rigid bikes with caliper brakes. And they were having fun! ...


LOL that's cuz in the late 90s suspension was so new that only early adopters had it and disc brakes didn't really hit the scene until about the same time. I was the first guy in my ride group to get disc brakes and that was New Year's Day 2000.

That said, you're right on about having fun on whatever you've got -- the ol' "run what ya brung" attitude works. I never bought a new bike until my skills outgrew those of my current whip. (I've owned dozens.)

You in Oregon or Washington? I'm a couple miles SE of Eugene, OR. If you live around here, I can introduce you to some good local singletrack, some noob friendly, some epic and death defying. Pick your poison. 
--sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I remember years ago the thought being over forty should ride full suspension, but I haven't heard that much recently. I ride both and I'm not really conscience of a difference. I'm sure I adjust my riding depending on the bike but if you are riding properly, not just planting your ass on the saddle, both full suspension and hardtail are fine, at least on the trails I ride and also on what I know of Washington/Oregon trails.


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

Just built my first HT this year at 54. Everybody said it would be hard on my back. I don't find that at all. It's more work for my legs than anything. I did notice how efficient it is. Shaved a couple minutes off my usual ride. I love the way it feels and climbs but it is all mountain GEO. 67 deg headtube sub 16 CS 13" BB height as a 29. Tons of fun.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Make sure you use Strava.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Trying to keep up with ever changing trends in bike technology is a losing proposition unless you're sponsored. It's nice to try out different bikes and to see what does / doesn't work for you, but in the meantime Ride what you have until it is what's holding you back.

I returned to riding a few years ago and bought a HT as (a) it was less expensive entry point to see if I'd ride much and (b) it was common ground to where I'd left off when I stopped riding. My intent was to move to a FS bike, but after riding a few bikes with Plus tires, I'm going to stay with a HT in a plus tire size as my next bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

TheBaldBlur said:


> Trying to keep up with ever changing trends in bike technology is a losing proposition unless you're sponsored....


The money I've saved by riding rigid singlespeeds means I could afford more debauched lifestyle, but I waste it on shiny bits for the bike instead...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have always had a HT or rig,id in addition to FS. Since retiring and moving to BC 3.5 years ago I was on FS exclusively and kind of missed having a HT. I built one up last Winter, and loved it on some trails. The problem is when I'm out with my buddies I don't know which trails we will end up on. The HT was killing my legs on the rougher DH trails, and after a few months I swapped the parts onto a used FS frame, and sold it. I could mostly keep up, but the pain was literally too much sometimes and was killing my fun. Now I swap between a 130/150mm and a 150/160mm, depending on the ride. Definitely more fun and less pain. If I lived in a place that wasn't so rough I would happily have a HT in the mix. Climbing wasn't the issue, but our rides very closely resemble enduro races, which is a very good thing.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I ride a FS MTB but recently got into cyclocross... :smilewinkgrin: That ride position was a bit of a shocker at first as it was 35 years back since my last roadie bike..LOL! Anyway just have a great ride no matter what you have.!!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I live in SW Washington and hope to ride some trails up in the Gorgecand around Mount ST Helens this summer. All I know is this Sync'r with my dropper post is a lotta fun so far I just won't make the mistake of riding anything better so I don't get new bike fever for awhile.


----------

